# July Event



## JMBickel (Feb 15, 2009)

I am an officer with the Brea Historical Society in Brea, CA. We are always looking for temporary exhibits for our museum. We are interested in an exhibit of old bicycles for our 4th of July City of Brea Country Fair. I am hoping someone in this forum can help us with some people to contact in the Orange County California area. Thanks very much


----------



## TigerCat (Feb 20, 2009)

You should contact The Wheelmen (thewheelmen.org).  Once you get to the home page click on state divisions. Good luck.

Jim


----------

